# Great Service



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Just to say Thank You for the quote and effort in sorting out my Trade Insurance.

Over the Moon with the price. :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheers Gareth. Glad we could be help.

It all went off in the post today, so hopefully you will receive it tomorrow.


----------

